# What's your bunny's name?



## itzelvs (Jan 26, 2018)

Any name ideas or inspiration for my little lionhead? picking her up this weekend :inlove:


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jan 26, 2018)

I've been naming my bunnies after alcohol for a while now (it all started with Scotchy who was supposed to be Butterscotch). I now have Brandy and Whiskey. If I ever got a lionhead, I'd probably name him/her Martini, but that's just me. She's a cutie!


----------



## itzelvs (Jan 26, 2018)

Aww thats such a cute idea!! and thank you


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 26, 2018)

I named my rabbit after a god from the nordic mythology, I love the different mythologies countries have. My rabbit&#8217;s name it&#8217;s Odin because he was not scared and have brown eyes with blue spots. 

The next rabbit will get a name from a god from the Greek mythology, which fit the rabbit&#8217;s personality. ^.^


----------



## PaGal (Jan 27, 2018)

Mine (not on purpose but turned out that way somehow) are all named after tv or movie characters. Thumper, because we were really struggling with a name and hubby said just name him Thumper because he looks like him and has his personality. Laverne and Shirley, their coloring and personalities match the characters each was named after, Hazel and Stuart (Little), he's so sweet and looked like a mouse when we brought him home


----------



## Preitler (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm so bad at picking names, well, the rabbits don't care. To describe them to others I refer to their colour and temperament, like The Gray, Black Fury and Red shrew, and my herd buck and house rabbit is simply "Herr Hase"- He actually listens to "Hase" and comes running when I call him. The others - not so much.

Imho body language is much more important to them.


----------



## TobyBun (Jan 29, 2018)

My Lionhead is called Myrtle.


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 29, 2018)

Maybe name your rabbit from a rabbit book. One of mine, Big Wig, is named after a character in watership down. I want to name a brown bunny Cadbury, so maybe after a candy, or brand you like. I would also suggest Fiver, Frith, and Hazel. All are from watership down. Maybe name her El-ahrairah, which means prince with a thousand enemies. You could probably shorten it. I would even suggest Ahrair.


----------



## jwood36 (Jul 10, 2018)

Mine is Phoebe and Bradley


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 10, 2018)

This is my go to list for when people are looking for ideas:

_Do you have any favorite movies or books? You can use character names from those. 

Or you could choose names based on a theme: 

You could consider plant names like Basil, Pepper, Pumpkin, Rose, Daisy, Ivy. 

Food names like Latte, Mocha, Snickers, Peanut, Burrito, Coffee, Popcorn, Cinnamon, Honey. 

Or "sky" names like Orion, Pluto, Neptune, Draco, Galaxy, Nebula, Venus, Galaxy. 

Or rock names like Quartz, Malachite, Copper, Clay, Diamond, Silver, Marble, Slate, Coal. 

Or weather names like Blizzard, Volcano, Storm, Dusty, Sunny, Cloud, Rain, Frost 

Or based on color (depending on color of course) like Ginger, Cinnamon, Onyx, Vanilla, Cream, Snow, Midnight, Shadow, Cocoa, Butter, Spot, Speckles.
_
But, to me, he looks like an Ewok.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2018)

Ours are rescues so most don't come to us with a name--therefore, we use books, TV, and movies for most of ours. Our Danes are Fry and Bender (Futurama), our bird are Donald, Daisy, Mickey and Minnie (Walt Disney), and our current bunnies are Cosmo and Hoppington. Our avatar was Bunnicula, from "The Celery Stalks at Midnight!"


----------



## Emily-pebbles (Jul 14, 2018)

For me I just choose a name that suits the look and character of my bunny. Try searching names and see if there is one you like!


----------



## Preitler (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm really bad with names, need ages to remember the names of people at work, the ones in my street or those I meet at the pub. Faces too, I can meet a guy 10 times at the pub, know his name, but when meeting him on the street I'm at a complete loss.

I call all my rabbits "Hase", ok, when refering to them to people it's "the Black" "Red", "Grey", with few exemptions - my little black that was my housebunny once and pretty much destroyed my apartment I refer to as Fury, the red that took months to breed and still doesn't like to be touched as Shrew, and my buck who's my housebunny now is "Herr Hase". Anyway, that's just for people, they don't care much about names, but at least my buck knows "Hase" means treats.

Comunicating with them is 90% body language, no names needed.


----------



## Hoppingmad (Jul 14, 2018)

My 2 are Luna and lulu my daughter's bunny is called Noodle after a singer from the band Gorillaz


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 14, 2018)

Dusty--looks like a "dust bunny" and the name works regardless of the sex.


----------



## mizunodaddy (Jul 15, 2018)

itzelvs said:


> Any name ideas or inspiration for my little lionhead? picking her up this weekend :inlove:
> 
> View attachment 19734


I call my bun Mizu-san, Mizu means "water" in Japanese - water as an element! The full name is Kami(sama)-no-Mizu meaning the God's water (by analogy with Kami(sama)-no-Kaze better known as Kamikaze, the God's wind). That was because when a lil bun, he managed to infiltrate any bars and no cage could hold him! However, whatever name you give to your precious child you inevitably call him many other names because of love and that stupid feeling of being overwhelmed with cuteness.


----------



## mizunodaddy (Jul 15, 2018)

Preitler said:


> I call all my rabbits "Hase", ok, when refering to them to people it's "the Black" "Red", "Grey", with few exemptions - my little black that was my housebunny once and pretty much destroyed my apartment I refer to as Fury, the red that took months to breed and still doesn't like to be touched as Shrew, and my buck who's my housebunny now is "Herr Hase". Anyway, that's just for people, they don't care much about names, but at least my buck knows "Hase" means treats. Comunicating with them is 90% body language, no names needed.


THis is so true!


----------



## Scarly (Jul 15, 2018)

All of our pets have/had Disney names so far we have used: 
buns are Judy (zootopia) and Thumper (Bambi) 
Dogs are Bruno (Cinderella) and Nana (Peter Pan) 
Bird is Flit (Pocahontas) and Iago (Aladdin) 
Gold Fish is Cleo (Pinocchio) 
Cat Figaro (Pinocchio) 
Sugar Glider Meeko (Pocahontas) 
No we don’t have all these pets now some are from 25 years ago when I was a kid


----------



## Bunny GirlBella (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi I somehow named my older rabbit simply “Bunny Girl” it just stuck and it seemed to be the only name she answered to. 
My new baby sweetheart we adopted very easily became “Peaches” and she comes running when you call her already! I just find it suits her perfectly.


----------



## Leslieknope (Jul 15, 2018)

I like names related to food so... My rabbit’s name is Colby Jack. I usually just call him Colby though. Next rabbit I get, I’ll name him/her Pepper Jack, Pepper for short.


----------



## Reemy (Jul 16, 2018)

I like to name my animals really nerdy names and now since I have two cute buns I named one of then Norman. 

Kiko on the other hand was just random haha. Its not nerdy. At home we just call her keeks or kiki. 

I love the name Earnest. Its so cute especially when you call him Ernie. So cute.


----------



## DragonflyTattoo (Jul 16, 2018)

When I saw your bunny’s photo - I was immediately reminded of the Little Golden Book from a thousand years ago (lol). The Tawny Scrawny Lion. Your baby is NOT scrawny, but perhaps Tawny would work? If you google the book, you’ll see that the lion is accompanied by a little rabbit friend on the front cover! Congrats on your new fur baby


----------



## jwood36 (Jul 24, 2018)

So, what did you end up naming your bun?


----------



## North (Jul 25, 2018)

My bunny’s name is Toki which means rabbit in Korean. My kids looked up rabbit in a bunch of languages and this one sounded the cutest.


----------



## Lawren (Jul 25, 2018)

itzelvs said:


> Any name ideas or inspiration for my little lionhead? picking her up this weekend :inlove:
> 
> View attachment 19734


I have a dwarf lion head/Californian mix named Red, also have a californian named salt and a siver fox rabbit named pepper


----------



## Mini Rex Rabbiters MN (Jul 26, 2018)

Rose, Misty, Nala (from the Lion King), Pepper. I have a Luna and an Olive


----------



## Kaiote (Aug 25, 2018)

All my kiddos are named after desserts and tea. Mostly because I think I'm funny and partially because it's easy to remember who is who.


----------



## Buncake (Aug 25, 2018)

It was almost 5 months ago, I was at the university and had a test and then I was supposed to leave with my friends to go pick my baby rabbit up, it was in a store that seemed like hell to those poor little things. Bunch of baby rabbits and guinea pigs and even bigger rabbits all stuffed in a small birds cage with wires and no food. I couldn't decide which one to get since all of them looked really sad but this one caught my attention and I fell in love right away. I was told it was a male, and I named him Cloudy since, well, the fur is white and grey and it was a cloudy rainy day but a while later I discovered it was a female and I couldn't see it as the same pet anymore, it was like a whole different animal to me so I altered the name to Claudia..~ Cloudy or Claudia, male or female, I love my bunny the most. <3 Good luck for your gorgeous lionhead, I'm sure it'll find a beautiful home and warmth with you~.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2018)

As a breeder I have gone alphabetical.
Alice
Beatrix 
Claudia
Dumbo
Ella
Houdini(different coz she escaped twice)


----------



## Buncake (Aug 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> As a breeder I have gone alphabetical.
> Alice
> Beatrix
> Claudia
> ...



Claudiaaaaaa


----------



## staceyanne0 (Aug 26, 2018)

Peppermint - he was named that when we got him but we liked it ! 
Cookie - we just got her yesterday [emoji4] View attachment 38081


----------



## Smudgebunny (Aug 26, 2018)

Lots of great suggestions. A friend of mine used to use food words, often suggesting their fur colour such as Marshmallow, Coconut, Latte, Pumpkin etc. We had mice that we called Trixie, Nutmeg & Metro Mouse. Our bunny is Smudge. Gemstone names are a possibility eg Opal, Jasper, Topaz, You’ll know the right name for your new bun when you hear it!


----------



## Maryhall45 (Aug 27, 2018)

My husband wanted to name our FG Goliath but I like Thor so his name is Thor.


----------



## CathyO (Aug 27, 2018)

To RavenousDragon - hahaha!!! I have a Scotch and Whiskey too! 

We went with flowers for the girls: Lily, Violet, Dahlia but then had a Beau which turned out to be a girl so we switched it to Belle, got a Pepper (chocolate black color) and added two "Polar Boys" (sable point and frost pearl lops) and named them Bear and Pooka.

My brother's bun is named Bing since his bun has beautiful blues eyes and is a tuxedo back and white lionhead, so Bing Crosby.

An old James Stewart movie called Harvey is about a spirit that comes in the form of a six foot white rabbit. It's supposed to be a mischievous spirit but one that really looks out for it's human. We thought it was a great name for our bun.


----------



## staceyanne0 (Aug 27, 2018)

Maryhall45 said:


> My husband wanted to name our FG Goliath but I like Thor so his name is Thor.



What breed is this??? The rabbit I just got looks so similar and we’re trying to figure out what she is. The pet store said tortoiseshell Rex but I don’t know! View attachment 38091


----------



## Maryhall45 (Aug 27, 2018)

My rabbit is a Flemish Giant in a Harlequin color. The Harlequin color is not showable.


----------



## April LD (Aug 27, 2018)

Maybe Marble..looks kinda like a marble. Also, you may know when you meet...it happens sometimes. I have a rescue bun who named herself...she is Mrs. Bon Bons....


----------



## Binkybuttons (Aug 28, 2018)

What a cute bunbun! My bunny is named Buttons, I think he is a blue fawn otter holland lop with airplane ears. I named him Buttons because he has a button nose


----------

